# Detto Fatto verso la chiusura, a causa di un tutorial



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

Il programma di tutorial di Rai 2, *Detto Fatto*, rischia la *chiusura*. La trasmissione condotta da Bianca Guaccero ed in passato da Caterina Balivo, era già nel mirino per il crollo di ascolti dovuto soprattutto allo scarso traino della neonata trasmissione Ore 14 di Milo Infante, ma a mettere benzina sul fuoco è stata la puntata del 24 novembre, dove c'è stato un *tutorial su come si deve comportare una donna per essere sexy al supermercato*.

Video del discusso tutorial al secondo post.

*Aggiornamento: 
Detto Fatto ufficialmente sospeso. La decisione è stata presa dall'Ad Rai Fabrizio Salini. *


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Mi è capitato di vederlo in diretta  .

Cioè, questo programma è sempre stato un pò trash ma se ne ricordano solo ora che è calato negli ascolti, in quanto hanno cercato ultimamente di affossarlo sempre di più, per far fare ascolti prima alla Balivo e poi alla Bortone su Rai 1. Ridicoli! 

E non mi si venga a parlare di servizio pubblico, visto che in programmi come Ballando fanno sceneggiate anche peggiori però fa grandi ascolti e quindi con il cavolo che lo tolgono. Questa cosa, comunque, ricorda molto il caso della Perego con quel programma del sabato dove si parlò di donne dell'est e poi uscì fuori che il dg dell'epoca Campo Dall'Orto non vedeva l'ora di chiuderlo perchè non gli piaceva, oltre che per i bassi ascolti.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

Ecco altre perle di questa trasmissione, dove erano le femministe? Ridicoli! Balivo  . Ma pure la Guaccero quando regala non scherza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Novembre 2020)

Invece di una donna sexy che fa la spesa ci mettano un travone, così possono tornare in onda.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il programma di tutorial di Rai 2, *Detto Fatto*, rischia la *chiusura*. La trasmissione condotta da Bianca Guaccero ed in passato da Caterina Balivo, era già nel mirino per il crollo di ascolti dovuto soprattutto allo scarso traino della neonata trasmissione Ore 14 di Milo Infante, ma a mettere benzina sul fuoco è stata la puntata del 24 novembre, dove c'è stato un *tutorial su come si deve comportare una donna per essere sexy al supermercato*.
> 
> Video del discusso tutorial al secondo post.



Decisione sacrosanta visto l'enorme eco nell'opinione pubblica.
Un pezzo di televisione squallido che da un'immaigne antica e vergognosa della donna.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco altre perle di questa trasmissione, dove erano le femministe? Ridicoli! Balivo  . Ma pure la Guaccero quando regala non scherza.



I commenti sotto al video di youtube


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Invece di una donna sexy che fa la spesa ci mettano un travone, così possono tornare in onda.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Invece di una donna sexy che fa la spesa ci mettano un travone, così possono tornare in onda.


No ma scherzi? Una donna che non solo è sexy ( invece di essere vestita come un uomo, sembrare un uomo, comportarsi come un uomo, lavorare come un uomo, pensare come un uomo, parlare come un uomo, essere attraente per un maschio eterosessuale come lo è un uomo ecc) ma che, oltre ad essere sexy, viene portata in un contesto come... il supermercato!

Come se la donna dovesse ancora andare a fare la spesa, invece che mandarci l’uomo mentre lei va fuori con le amiche o va a fare un master per diventare megadirigente! Rendiamoci conto.

È chiaro, giusto, normale, finanche mandatorio, che una trasmissione simile venga chiusa. Una trasmissione che non trasmette concetti in linea con l’ethos di quest’epoca demoniaca, ossia la sovversione e l’INVERSIONE di tutto ciò che è stato fino ad oggi per creare “a brave new world” deve, ovviamente, essere chiusa.

E tutti coloro che non accetteranno di entrare a far parte di questo brave new world verrano... “chiusi” anch’essi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

.

A.C Milan 1899 la devi smettere con ste foto. Lo capisci o no?


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

*L'AD Fabrizio Salini: "Episodio gravissimo, faremo valutazioni sul futuro di Detto Fatto". Anche il direttore di Rai 2, il meloniano Ludovico Di Meo è della stessa opinione e si scusa per l'episodio.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Novembre 2020)

All hail the brave new world![/QUOTE]

Rifuggo anche questi estremi.
Io sono fortemente in disaccordo con l'idea di società che vede la donna come un oggetto che di fatto ha i propri punti forti nella sensualità atta a soddisfare l'uomo.
Una donna è molto di più di quanto quell'imbarazzante scenetta a Detto Fatto vuol far trasparire.
Messaggi che andavano bene fino agli anni 80, forse.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (25 Novembre 2020)

Programma che andrebbe chiuso a prescindere da questa storia, altroché.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *L'AD Fabrizio Salini: "Episodio gravissimo, faremo valutazioni sul futuro di Detto Fatto". Anche il direttore di Rai 2, il meloniano Ludovico Di Meo è della stessa opinione e si scusa per l'episodio.*


Ma questa gente, quando va in onda Il Collegio dove sta? Finto o meno, si intravedono ragazzi dai 14 anni in giù che insultano i prof e dicono le cose peggiori. Ma fa ascolti e, soprattutto, allo stesso tempo rispecchia e promuove ulteriormente il degrado giovanile dei giorni nostri e quindi va bene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Rifuggo anche questi estremi.
> Io sono fortemente in disaccordo con l'idea di società che vede la donna come un oggetto che di fatto ha i propri punti forti nella sensualità atta a soddisfare l'uomo.
> Una donna è molto di più di quanto quell'imbarazzante scenetta a Detto Fatto vuol far trasparire.
> Messaggi che andavano bene fino agli anni 80, forse.



Personalmente non ho mai visto questo programma, però non mi stupisce affatto che venga chiuso dopo una cosa simile. Comunque la visione della donna come oggetto era già tramontata da prima degli anni ‘80, fortunatamente. Questo però non aveva ancora prodotto, all’epoca, gli eccessi di oggi, dove le donne (o meglio, certe donne, grazie a Dio non tutte) non vogliono più essere tali, spinte da un ethos deviato che le porta a pensare in modo altrettanto deviati.



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma questa gente, quando va in onda Il Collegio dove sta? Finto o meno, si intravedono ragazzi dai 14 anni in giù che insultano i prof e dicono le cose peggiori. Ma fa ascolti e, *soprattutto, allo stesso tempo rispecchia e promuove ulteriormente il degrado giovanile dei giorni nostri e quindi va bene.*



Esattamente.

Tutto ciò che è propedeutico al degrado morale, famigliare e sociale (e tra queste cose ci sono certamente la mascolinizzazione della donna e la femminilizzazione dell’uomo, anzi questi sono gli aspetti principali forse, che portano alle famiglie disastrate di oggi che sfornano ragazzi altrettanto disastrati) non viene certo censurato, anzi, viene favorito e gli si dà spazio.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

L'unica cosa positiva è che forse con questa chiusura ci potrebbe essere un allungamento di Ore 14, programma che a me non dispiace affatto e condotto da Milo Infante. In ogni caso, solidarietà a Bianca Guaccero, bella, brava e che a pelle mi è sempre sembrata una persona umile. Grazie di tutto!


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Rifuggo anche questi estremi.
> Io sono fortemente in disaccordo con l'idea di società che vede la donna come un oggetto che di fatto ha i propri punti forti nella sensualità atta a soddisfare l'uomo.
> Una donna è molto di più di quanto quell'imbarazzante scenetta a Detto Fatto vuol far trasparire.
> Messaggi che andavano bene fino agli anni 80, forse.


Rai 2 è sempre stata politicamente scorretta rispetto a Rai 1. La verità è che Detto Fatto ha incominciato a dare fastidio un pò a tutti, un pò perchè rubava ascolti alla Balivo prima e li avrebbe rubati alla Bortone, un pò perchè il direttore di Rai 2 vuole a quanto pare dare ancora più spazio a Milo Infante. Queste cose vengono strumentalizzate dalla Rai per altri scopi. Ho fatto prima l'esempio de Il Collegio e Ballando con le stelle. Poi gli stessi tutorial, comunque, in quella trasmissione li fanno pure sugli uomini eh.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Novembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Rifuggo anche questi estremi.
> Io sono fortemente in disaccordo con l'idea di società che vede la donna come un oggetto che di fatto ha i propri punti forti nella sensualità atta a soddisfare l'uomo.
> Una donna è molto di più di quanto quell'imbarazzante scenetta a Detto Fatto vuol far trasparire.
> Messaggi che andavano bene fino agli anni 80, forse.



ma oggetto de che?

da che mondo è mondo la donna deve essere attraente. è il loro primo pensiero da quando nascono a quando muoiono.
e da che mondo è mondo deve andare al supermercato a fare la spesa altrimenti cosa si mangia alla sera??

cosa c'entra se è molto di più di questo? una donna deve essere anche questo!

tu quando scegli una donna l'eleganza e la bellezza non le guardi?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma oggetto de che?
> 
> da che mondo è mondo la donna deve essere attraente. è il loro primo pensiero da quando nascono a quando muoiono.
> e da che mondo è mondo deve andare al supermercato a fare la spesa altrimenti cosa si mangia alla sera??
> ...



Amen, amen, amen, amen, amen, amen.

Ma the brave new world va molto oltre questo. Cerca l’articolo “La seduzione è in crisi, perché l’uomo dev’essere indebolito”. È molto interessante e illuminante su ciò che stiamo vedendo negli ultimi anni.

Purtroppo per regolamento non posso linkarlo o evidenziarne i punti salienti (l’Admin non vuole i copincolla) ma consiglio a tutti di leggerlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa positiva è che forse con questa chiusura ci potrebbe essere un allungamento di Ore 14, programma che a me non dispiace affatto e condotto da Milo Infante. In ogni caso, solidarietà a Bianca Guaccero, bella, brava e che a pelle mi è sempre sembrata una persona umile. Grazie di tutto!



Ah ma il travone allora già ce l'hanno, nel riquadro a destra. 

PS. Strano che posti un video con i piedi... a te mandano proprio fuori fase


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ah ma il travone allora già ce l'hanno, nel riquadro a destra.
> 
> PS. Strano che posti un video con i piedi... a te mandano proprio fuori fase


Ciacci non c'è più da due anni circa, perchè la Rai lo fece fuori per problemi giudiziari in quanto fu accusato di furto di vestiti o robe del genere ed ha litigato con Bianca Guaccero perchè non lo difese all'epoca, mentre ha sempre detto di avere buoni rapporti con la Balivo che prima conduceva il programma. Ora è opinionista fisso a Mediaset dalla D'Urso.

P.S: Sui piedi è un qualcosa che non so spiegare e preferisco non argomentare sulle conseguenze fisiche alla vista di tali cose. C'è da dire che pure nel servizio di ieri ed ho visto appositamente quello spezzone perchè nell'anteprima la Guaccero disse che si parlava di tacchi, ho provato piacere nel vedere quella parte perchè la ragazza si toglieva spesso le scarpe come è stato un piacere vedere la Angelillo con quelle movenze sexy, molto brava fossi direttore della Rai dopo quel tutorial le avrei fatto condurre Sanremo come minimo. Spero solo che la Guaccero non si venda come la Balivo da cui personalmente mi sono sentito tradito da quando s'è messa a fare quel talk su Rai 1 dove voleva spacciarsi per conduttrice seria...Lei.... 

La Guaccero il potenziale piedoso ce l'ha e nel programma con Ruggeri che fece un anno fa al sabato sera su Rai 1, si toglieva spesso i tacchi mentre cantava dicendo che voleva sentire il contatto con il terreno e ieri ha anche detto che i tacchi li indossa solo in studio, sennò non li indosserebbe mai. Una che ragiona in questo modo, per i miei gusti personali, è assolutamente da eleggere a presidente della repubblica. Ma è solo il mio personale parere eh.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il programma di tutorial di Rai 2, *Detto Fatto*, rischia la *chiusura*. La trasmissione condotta da Bianca Guaccero ed in passato da Caterina Balivo, era già nel mirino per il crollo di ascolti dovuto soprattutto allo scarso traino della neonata trasmissione Ore 14 di Milo Infante, ma a mettere benzina sul fuoco è stata la puntata del 24 novembre, dove c'è stato un *tutorial su come si deve comportare una donna per essere sexy al supermercato*.
> 
> Video del discusso tutorial al secondo post.



Evviva gli anni '80 e '90. Evviva i programmi ed i film di quegli anni. 

W la gnocca.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Evviva gli anni '80 e '90. Evviva i programmi ed i film di quegli anni.
> 
> W la gnocca.



Amen, sono cresciuto nei 90 non farei mai cambio con la melma arrivata dopo.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

*Detto Fatto ufficialmente sospeso. La decisione è stata presa dall'Ad Rai Fabrizio Salini.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

*Laura Boldrini sui social: "Su Rai 2 va in onda il peggiore sessismo. Il servizio pubblico trasmette come devono le donne fare la spesa in modo sexy. Il canone pagato dai cittadini e dalle cittadine può mai servire a questo tipo di programmazione?"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Laura Boldrini sui social: "Su Rai 2 va in onda il peggiore sessismo. Il servizio pubblico trasmette come devono le donne fare la spesa in modo sexy. Il canone pagato dai cittadini e dalle cittadine può mai servire a questo tipo di programmazione?"*



I problemi dell'Italia, in mezzo a una pandemia e una recessione.
La Boldrini di certo non può girare sexy nemmeno a casa sua in privato, brutta come la fame.

Ridatemi Colpo Grosso, Jerry Cala e Umbertone Smaila!


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

*Bianca Guaccero si scusa con un lungo post su instagram: "Il tutorial oveva aderire a dei toni comici e surreali, da non prendere sul serio, ma stavolta ci sono venuti male. Perciò mi scuso io a nome di tutta la mia squadra, con tutte quelle persone che si sono sentite colpite da questo triste siparietto. Come sempre ho fatto nella mia vita, mi adopererò affinché tutto questo non succeda mai più..."*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bianca Guaccero si scusa con un lungo post su instagram: "Il tutorial oveva aderire a dei toni comici e surreali, da non prendere sul serio, ma stavolta ci sono venuti male. Perciò mi scuso io a nome di tutta la mia squadra, con tutte quelle persone che si sono sentite colpite da questo triste siparietto. Come sempre ho fatto nella mia vita, mi adopererò affinché tutto questo non succeda mai più..."*


Bianca Guaccero nuovo nemico pubblico dell'Italia sessistaahahahahahah, dopo Salvini nemico degli immigrati. 

In un programma dove quasi in ogni puntata si fanno palesi citazioni al feticismo, che è pure peggio (e a me me piace ) . Ovviamente, bastava vedere la programmazione nelle ultime stagioni, con sballottamenti d'orario continui e puntate saltate per question time per capire che l'eliminazione era ormai imminente. Hanno trovato il giusto pretesto, così favoriscono la Bortone sull'1 che sta floppando. Questa sceneggiata, sempre della trasmissione, la trovo molto peggiore in termini di servizio pubblicohohoh. Ah, ma c'è la moglie di Amadeus (altro noto sessistahahahah), quindi poteva succedere un putiferio in tutta la Rai). Da notare anche il titolo di tale tutorial "ve lo tengo stretto", per nulla allusivo  .


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

Andatevi a vedere il video "Seduzione in treno" sempre con la Civitillo. È praticamente uguale al tutorial sulla spesa, solo che si parla di come sedurre in treno. No, ma è stato cancellato per servizio pubblicohohohoh  .


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I problemi dell'Italia, in mezzo a una pandemia e una recessione.
> La Boldrini di certo non può girare sexy nemmeno a casa sua in privato, brutta come la fame.
> 
> Ridatemi Colpo Grosso, Jerry Cala e Umbertone Smaila!




Immagino oggi una trasmissione come Colpo Grosso o Non è la Rai, o i film scollacciati degli anni ‘70, tra cui cito Giovannona coscialunga che chi non lo ha visto non sa che si perde...Le femminicesse sputerebbero fuoco...per fortuna che con internet queste perle non andranno perdute come lacrime nella pioggia.


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Laura Boldrini sui social: "Su Rai 2 va in onda il peggiore sessismo. Il servizio pubblico trasmette come devono le donne fare la spesa in modo sexy. Il canone pagato dai cittadini e dalle cittadine può mai servire a questo tipo di programmazione?"*



Ma questa non ha niente di meglio da fare nella vita?


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

Domani sarà un giorno migliore. Uno dei problemi dell'Italia, è stato soppresso, cioè il programma Detto Fatto noto pericolo per la democrazia. Non siete contenti??? Avanti, festeggiamo su  . 

Che paese di barzellette! Ho sentito che persino dalla Gruber hanno parlato di questa cosa che è stata fatta peraltro in una trasmissione, che ormai non arrivava neanche al 5% di share. La cosa curiosa è che il tutto è nato da un post di Trash Italiano, grande fonte di riferimento per la cronaca e la cultura del nostro paese.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bianca Guaccero si scusa con un lungo post su instagram: "Il tutorial oveva aderire a dei toni comici e surreali, da non prendere sul serio, ma stavolta ci sono venuti male. Perciò mi scuso io a nome di tutta la mia squadra, con tutte quelle persone che si sono sentite colpite da questo triste siparietto. Come sempre ho fatto nella mia vita, mi adopererò affinché tutto questo non succeda mai più..."*



Una volta riconosciuto l'errore e il malinteso non vedo perchè accanirsi ancora contro questa gente.
Non ho mai amato la gogna.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una volta riconosciuto l'errore e il malinteso non vedo perchè accanirsi ancora contro questa gente.
> Non ho mai amato la gogna.


Che poi, trasmissione a parte, la Guaccero è veramente brava. Sa condurre, recitare e cantare. Ridicolo che venga criticata da gente che non sarebbe in grado nemmeno di zappare la terra.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (26 Novembre 2020)

Ok, ci sta.

Però il trash di Temptation Island, GF, Uomini e Donne va bene.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il programma di tutorial di Rai 2, *Detto Fatto*, rischia la *chiusura*. La trasmissione condotta da Bianca Guaccero ed in passato da Caterina Balivo, era già nel mirino per il crollo di ascolti dovuto soprattutto allo scarso traino della neonata trasmissione Ore 14 di Milo Infante, ma a mettere benzina sul fuoco è stata la puntata del 24 novembre, dove c'è stato un *tutorial su come si deve comportare una donna per essere sexy al supermercato*.
> 
> Video del discusso tutorial al secondo post.
> 
> ...



Tutto senza alcun senso, ormai si è arrivati all'impazzimento per inseguire dei valori finto-moralisti. Altro che anni 80 e 90


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Evviva gli anni '80 e '90. Evviva i programmi ed i film di quegli anni.
> 
> W la gnocca.


L'altro giorno vedevo uno spezzone di un vecchio film di Lino Banfi, dove il nipote chiedeva allo zio Lino di che sesso fossero le tartarughe e lo zio gli rispose:"Ma che c... ne so di che sesso sono le tartarughe, sono ricchione va bene?". La prima cosa che ho pensato è che oggi quella scena sarebbe stata censurata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il programma di tutorial di Rai 2, *Detto Fatto*, rischia la *chiusura*. La trasmissione condotta da Bianca Guaccero ed in passato da Caterina Balivo, era già nel mirino per il crollo di ascolti dovuto soprattutto allo scarso traino della neonata trasmissione Ore 14 di Milo Infante, ma a mettere benzina sul fuoco è stata la puntata del 24 novembre, dove c'è stato un *tutorial su come si deve comportare una donna per essere sexy al supermercato*.
> 
> Video del discusso tutorial al secondo post.
> 
> ...



Decisione sacrosanta, un siparietto indegno e privo di alcun senso..mi chiedo quale mente sciroccata nel 2020 può aver pensato di mandare in onda una roba del genere..

Io detesto sta società lo sapete, ma questo video offende l'intelligenza


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'altro giorno vedevo uno spezzone di un vecchio film di Lino Banfi, dove il nipote chiedeva allo zio Lino di che sesso fossero le tartarughe e lo zio gli rispose:"Ma che c... ne so di che sesso sono le tartarughe, sono ricchione va bene?". La prima cosa che ho pensato è che oggi quella scena sarebbe stata censurata.



E perché "i Mitici, colpo gobbo a Milano" tutta la parte con Smaila e Amendola? fantastica...ma oggi una roba così non la manderebbero mai


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2020)

Intanto da oggi Ore 14 di Milo Infante prolunga di 15 minuti seguito da uno speciale TG2 su Maradona. No ma l'allungamento è casuale eh, non era di certo voluto così come Detto Fatto non è stato cancellato per pretesto. E che caso  .


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2020)

*Giuseppe Candela sul Fatto Quotidiano: "Detto Fatto doveva già chiudere, durante la precedente direzione di Freccero che lo voleva cancellare, ma non ha potuto e gli ha cambiato orario su richiesta del coordinamento Rai. Quest'anno molte puntate saltate per il Question Time, dopo che in estate la società Banijay si oppose alla soppressione voluta dalla Rai. Guaccero poi non ha appoggi politici, ha un curriculum e quindi era il bersaglio più facile da eliminare. L'AD Rai Salini, in quota M5S, ha usato questa chiusura per dare chiari segnali alla politica e difendere la sua poltrona, infatti potrebbe essere fatto fuori a fine anno con nomi vicini al PD nonostante la smentita del premier Conte che ha elogiato il suo lavoro. Ci si aspettava un incidente di percorso per chiuderlo. Detto Fatto è stato chiuso per politica e non per sessismo". *


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Candela sul Fatto Quotidiano: "Detto Fatto doveva già chiudere, durante la precedente direzione di Freccero che lo voleva cancellare, ma non ha potuto e gli ha cambiato orario su richiesta del coordinamento Rai. Quest'anno molte puntate saltate per il Question Time, dopo che in estate la società Banijay si oppose alla soppressione voluta dalla Rai. Guaccero poi non ha appoggi politici, ha un curriculum e quindi era il bersaglio più facile da eliminare. L'AD Rai Salini, in quota M5S, ha usato questa chiusura per dare chiari segnali alla politica e difendere la sua poltrona, infatti potrebbe essere fatto fuori a fine anno con nomi vicini al PD nonostante la smentita del premier Conte che ha elogiato il suo lavoro. Ci si aspettava un incidente di percorso per chiuderlo. Detto Fatto è stato chiuso per politica e non per sessismo". *


Vedete? I casi di sessismo li vedono solo quando vogliono loro per fare fuori qualcuno. Come quella volta con la Perego, quando il programma era già mal digerito ai vertici. E c'è chi crede alla barzelletta del servizio pubblico, ma si dai...Credete pure alle fiabe di Andersen  .


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (26 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vedete? I casi di sessismo li vedono solo quando vogliono loro per fare fuori qualcuno. Come quella volta con la Perego, quando il programma era già mal digerito ai vertici. E c'è chi crede alla barzelletta del servizio pubblico, ma si dai...Credete pure alle fiabe di Andersen  .



Sarà anche mal digerito ma i numeri parlano chiaro... Non stanno chiudendo un programma di successo ma un cavallo perdentissimo che non si fila più nessuno.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Sarà anche mal digerito ma i numeri parlano chiaro... Non stanno chiudendo un programma di successo ma un cavallo perdentissimo che non si fila più nessuno.


Lo hanno fatto crollare con continui cambi di orario e sballottamenti. Il tutto perchè rubava pubblico alla Balivo che era stata promossa su Rai 1. Il primo anno con la Guaccero, quando partiva alle 14:00, andava strabene. Poi nel secondo anno lo hanno cambiato continuamente d'orario per fare il favore a Rai 1. Inoltre, al pomeriggio era comunque il programma più visto della rete, visto che ci sono Ore 14 con Infante e Resta a Casa e Vinci con Costantino Della Gherardesca che fanno rispettivamente il 2%, mentre Detto Fatto il 4%.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2020)

Ecco l'alternativa intellettuale e non sessista targata Rai. Dal minuto 7:00 in poi, un grande esempio di servizio pubblico trasmesso su Rai UNO. Ed il programma in questione va in onda da quasi vent'anni. No, ma non è politica la cancellazione di certi programmi  .


----------



## davidsdave80 (26 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco l'alternativa intellettuale e non sessista targata Rai. Dal minuto 7:00 in poi, un grande esempio di servizio pubblico trasmesso su Rai UNO. Ed il programma in questione va in onda da quasi vent'anni. No, ma non è politica la cancellazione di certi programmi  .



Abbiamo toccato questo tema alcuni giorni fa su un altro thread sempre con ofgetto maschilismo /" femminizzazione"
E' una tendenza ormai ampia in tutto il mondo occidentale ahime'..
basta poi vedere le varie "quote" che sempre di piu' si devono rispettare in organizzazioni ed eventi. A me sembra tutto folle, come quel ministro uomo che si rifiuta di partecipare a degli eventi perche non ci sono donne .
Manco fossimo in Iran o Arabia Saudita.. che non condivido minimamente sia chiaro
Manca la ragione e il buon senso , in tutto cio' non vedo una societa misogina e razzista , piuttosto esattamente l'opposto elevato alla n-esima potenza .0


----------

